

Adobe's Source Sans Pro updated, moved to Github - georgebashi
http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/08/source-sans-pro-revised-and-hosted-on-github.html

======
gknoy
The monowidth version of the font is still in development. I look forward to
hearing about that in the ("near") future.

